# Voles in yard



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

at least I think they are Voles. Numerous holes throughout my new yard. Tried the smoke bomb method - no luck. Want to try dropping poison pellets into the holes, but was have small dogs that may also be attracted to the poison. Might try putting something like a mesh screen over the hole after dropping pellets into it... thoughts??


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I've never had voles but moles typically need to be trapped. I have had gophers and neither the smoke bombs nor the peanuts worked for me but I did have some fun in that if I was outside and one popped out of a hole, I would throw the hose down the hole knowing they would have to come up for air. When they did, I was standing there with a hoe. I did find that they seemed not to like the chemicals being applied by my lawn service for the period of time I had one of those.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Might be helpful:

https://www.thespruce.com/difference-between-a-mole-and-a-vole-2132577

We get them bad around here - probably because out soil is very light and sandy. In the Spring when the snow goes we will see tracks where they 'tunneled right along the surface - kind of like half in the ground and half in the snow. I even watched one tunneling just under the sod while I was standing there. Confused the heck out of the dogs.

I had an old farmer/neighbour tell me to stick Juicyfruit gum in the hole. I think all that resulted in giving them fresher breath. I'm not really a perfect lawn guy so have decided to live in peace with them.


----------

